# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Channa collection

## _kai_

Hello everyone, been quiet in the hobby for a very long time mainly because i had no time for anything. I have slightly more time now and i have expanded my collection of my favourite fish family, Channidae  :Smile: . Here are some pictures, hope you enjoy them!

Start off with my favourite in the collection, Channa aurantimaculata.

Channa aurantimaculata by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Channa aurantimaculata by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Channa aurantimaculata by Aristoheliam, on Flickr
This is why we need covers

Channa aurantimaculata by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Channa aurantimaculata by Aristoheliam, on Flickr
Channa harcourtbutleri. Very happy with these guys as they gave me a tank full of fries!

Channa harcourtbutleri by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Channa harcourtbutleri by Aristoheliam, on Flickr
Channa stewartii female (by the way, the planarias you see are all gone now)

Channa stewartii by Aristoheliam, on Flickr
Channa ornatipinnis

Channa ornatipinnis by Aristoheliam, on Flickr
And possibly the most remarkable colour i've seen on a fish. My oldest snakehead, Chana sp 'red fin'

Channa sp 'red fin' by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Channa sp 'red fin' by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Channa sp 'red fin' by Aristoheliam, on Flickr
Thanks for viewing!

----------


## longkanghee

solid photos! nice fishes. GOOD JOB!

----------


## sakuras

Beautiful. How big is your tank?

----------


## _kai_

Thanks guys. Tank size for the dwarf snakeheads are 2ft long. For the aurantimaculata, it's a 2ft cube, plans to upgrade as it may be too small. Even though she don't use the full tank.

----------


## Fendi

Awesome looking fishes!!

----------


## delhezi

You're in Singapore!? How do these guys fare in our temperatures? I made some thread but I haven't really come to a decision!
Looking forward to getting the fantastic channa bleheri.

----------


## _kai_

Thanks Fendi  :Smile: .
Delhezi, yes i'm in Singapore. I only chill their waters at night and it remains relatively cool throughout the day. They will only die if they do not have chilled water for long term, like say a few months. That's where all the fungus and fin problems start to come in. I have been keeping my Channa sp 'red fin' this way for almost 2 or 2 and a half years and she is very healthy.
If you cannot provide these sub-tropical conditions, why not get a tropical snakehead? They are very beautiful as well!

----------


## delhezi

I cool my room down to 24 degrees at night with the aircon, whilst the temperature of the water throughout the whole day is typically from 29-32, falling to about 27.5 at night. Strangely, the room is always cooler than the tank water. Is this a phenomenon you have observed? What temperatures are you using? 

I like snakeheads with lots of blue and I can't get large tanks. 

I will try and experiment and put ice into the water first, because water should by right warm up and cool down much slower than the air. 

Thanks!

----------


## _kai_

I never did experience this before. Maybe lower the temperature more? My tanks are extremely cold after the night and remain around 24 degrees during the entire day. I put lots of plants, maybe that helps lower the temperature as it blocks the light or something, im not entirely sure. But 29 - 32 is very high. I recommend you figure a solution out first before getting a C bleheri, otherwise you will waste your money and a fish's life. Perhaps use a fan with the aircon? That may work. 

Ah snakeheads with lots of blue. I see, than only those sub-tropical ones will suit your taste. You may consider a Channa aurantimaculata once you figured out the temperature problem, and if i can remember correctly, I read they like warmer waters (but not tropical temperatures) of around 25 or so degrees in the summer to induce breeding. These do not need extremely large tanks too. Plus they are extremely beautiful.
All the best!

-EDIT-
Just to add, you can keep Channa gachuas! But you got to know where they come from, some do originate from tropical areas. I have a healthy specimen that's beautifully coloured at a young age and i'm keeping it at tropical temperatures.
Also, one of the most beautiful, Channa pleurophthalma is tropical. Very very beautiful, grows to about the same size as C aurantimaculata.

----------


## delhezi

I agree; I have done a lot of research and am currently dipping my hands into saltwater. It could be that my thermometer has been messed up. 

If I can do something up to 2.5ft max, and both pleuros and auramanticula need much larger tanks than that to be properly appreciated. 

If you've got a channa gachua that's predominantly blue and still tropical, please let me know if you're willing to sell or where I can get one.

----------


## cherabin

Hi kai. You run chillers for all the channa tanks?

----------


## _kai_

> I agree; I have done a lot of research and am currently dipping my hands into saltwater. It could be that my thermometer has been messed up. 
> 
> If I can do something up to 2.5ft max, and both pleuros and auramanticula need much larger tanks than that to be properly appreciated. 
> 
> If you've got a channa gachua that's predominantly blue and still tropical, please let me know if you're willing to sell or where I can get one.


Ah i see, 2.5ft is no good for pleuros and aurantimaculatas. About the gachua, i sent you a pm.




> Hi kai. You run chillers for all the channa tanks?


Hi Cherabin! My tanks are not on chillers, it will be too expensive even for my small collection. I run it on air con at night and timed fans during the day im not at home.

----------


## delhezi

What are your tanks positioned? Mine are actually quite near the windowsill, but definitely away from direct sunlight. 

Do you mind resending the PM, I did not actually receive it. 

How large will your aurantimaculata tanks be in the end?

----------


## _kai_

Hi i position my tank near the windows. But i also position the aircon direction-er thing (i don't know) to blow directly onto my tanks so they get really really cold in the nights. Almost like ice water haha! They love it though.

----------


## _kai_

Some photos for the weekends.

Channa aurantimaculata by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Channa aurantimaculata by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Channa ornatipinnis by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Channa ornatipinnis by Aristoheliam, on Flickr
Thanks for viewing  :Smile:

----------


## _kai_

Allow me to resurrect my old thread. I had a little more free time on my hands and would like to shar with all of you again, my channa photos  :Smile: .

Channa diplogramma feeding shots


Channa diplogramma by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Channa diplogramma by Aristoheliam, on Flickr


Channa diplogramma by Aristoheliam, on Flickr


Channa sp &quot;Fire &amp; Ice&quot; by Aristoheliam, on Flickr


Channa asiatica by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Thanks for viewing  :Smile:

----------


## sakuras

Stunning as always  :Smile:  Maybe a FTS?

----------


## GHD97

Where did you buy these fish? :Very Happy:  online?:O they're stunning!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## AQMS

WOW!! :Shocked: 
How many species of snakehead do you have???
Did you upgrade to a bigger tank? or still the 2 feet?

----------


## AhVy

Wow...i didn't know channa so nice one...woo 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## nicholasliao

Super nice. I shared your pics with my friend who is keeping it. He is amazed at their colours your channa's have. Very vibrant.

Any tips on how to bring out their colours?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sax

Bro, beautiful shots. Its hard to find nice channa nowadays.  :Wink:

----------


## _kai_

> Stunning as always  Maybe a FTS?





> Where did you buy these fish? online?:O they're stunning!!!


Thanks, i'll try to get some full tank shots  :Smile: . All locally bought, no online orders.




> WOW!!
> How many species of snakehead do you have???
> Did you upgrade to a bigger tank? or still the 2 feet?


Currently have 9 species, tomorrow will be 10  :Smile: . I have upgraded my Channa aurantimaculata and Channa asiatica tanks  :Smile: .




> Wow...i didn't know channa so nice one...woo 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk





> Super nice. I shared your pics with my friend who is keeping it. He is amazed at their colours your channa's have. Very vibrant.
> 
> Any tips on how to bring out their colours?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk





> Bro, beautiful shots. Its hard to find nice channa nowadays.


Thanks  :Smile: . Channa for sale are quite obscure, got to look in the corners of shops, than can see haha. 

Nicholasliao - Yes, their colours will be brought out when they are comfortable. Therefore, less light and cool temperature for the subtropical species. For tropical species, their colours are pretty much there all the time  :Smile: .

Some new additions and updates. So sorry for the late reply, been busy even during the holidays!

My new family member : Channa asiatica 'red spots'


Channa asiatica 'red spots' by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

second piece


Channa asiatica 'red spot' by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Channa aurantimaculata in his new setup.


Channa aurantimaculata by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

And a recent photo of my Channa diplogramma duo. One of them not doing so well...Unexpected and sudden problem. He is now lethargic and seperated from the other one. Heart pain to seperate, but better take precaution...

This photo was when they were together.


Channa diplogramma by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Thanks for viewing, hope you guys like it!

----------


## nicholasliao

The feeding must be quite intensive just keeping 10 species at a time.

Frozen and live food?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## _kai_

11 species*. Forgot my little C gachua haha! 

Yes feeding is quite intense, especially the babies. I feed pellets to those who can take pellets. Only live food is insects, crickets and mealworms. Sometimes ill throw in those baby tilapias for my C diplogrammas to mix it up. Mostly i use insects and Market prawns as staple. Alot of my Channas don't touch live fishes. If you see the chana aurantimaculata pictures, there are many small communitt tetras and other fishes living together with him.

----------


## cherabin

Hi kai. What are the tank sizes for the respective species?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## _kai_

Channa aurantimaculata - 4 foot tank
Channa asiaticas - 2ft cube each. Plan to pair together in a larger tank. 
Dwarf Channas - 2ft tanks. 

Its abit small for them but am working on clearing some space to upgrade most of their tanks.

----------


## cherabin

How about the diplogramma? Very curious as this species is a bruiser size if I don't remember wrongly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## _kai_

Oh yeah forgot about them. He or they, are in a 5x2x2. One isn't doing so well, so it may just be one in the future. He is around 30cm now, half his maximum size. I think a 6x3x2 would be sufficient for him in the long run.

----------


## _kai_

Love is in the air tonight.  ::smt007: 


Channa asiatica red spot by Aristoheliam, on Flickr


Channa asiatica red spot by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

----------


## johannes

very nicely taken pictures!
 :Smile:

----------


## delhezi

Any photos of either the bleheri or harcourtbutleri?

----------


## eeJamboy

Can we have photos to all of your setups please..  :Very Happy: 

Its nice to see that you really put in A LOT of EFFORT per tank on just setting up the environment for these snake heads..

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

sent electronically via Mobile

----------


## _kai_

> very nicely taken pictures!


Thank you! comment much appreciated, hope you enjoyed viewing  :Smile: 




> Any photos of either the bleheri or harcourtbutleri?


Here you go  :Wink: . Old photos, Bleheri is long sold off. C harcourtbutleri just gave birth again...



Channa harcourtbutleri male (old pic)



Female (old pic)



My C harcourtbutleris are very hard to capture as they are very shy. Especially now, when they have a tank full of babies!




> Can we have photos to all of your setups please.. 
> 
> Its nice to see that you really put in A LOT of EFFORT per tank on just setting up the environment for these snake heads..
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> sent electronically via Mobile


When all my tank upgrades are up and runing, ill make sure to post  :Smile: . Should be up in 2 week's time week. Another 4feet project in the making. In the meantime, i hope these will be sufficient  :Wink: .
Channa diplogramma




Not hungry.



2 of them as of today. I like taking photos and watching them morph, i will do a compilation once they attain their adult colouration.





Thanks everyone for the views and comments, truly truly appreciate it! Hope to spread the Channa love!!

----------


## delhezi

Fantastic. Glad to see the diplogramma are doing better now.

Where did you pick out such a vibrantly colored bleheri?

----------


## _kai_

Thanks  :Smile: . The C diplogramma straight away ate live feeders. I use live only to get them back to feeding, i realise they would chase when hungry, natural instinct, thus they eat something rather than starve to death. Plus having a feeding buddy really helped him out i think  :Very Happy: . 

-EDIT-

This C bleheri was from Aquaone if i remember correctly. I picked him with another one, all red spots, but that guy jumped out sadly, through a small gap. I picked this guy due to the blue scales on his face.

----------


## eeJamboy

"My C harcourtbutleris are very hard to capture as they are very shy. Especially now, when they have a tank full of babies!!"

You sure do provide your snake heads with the best possible biotope for them to behave naturally and to achieve their best coloration! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

... And they even breed!!


sent electronically via Mobile

----------


## _kai_

> "My C harcourtbutleris are very hard to capture as they are very shy. Especially now, when they have a tank full of babies!!"
> 
> You sure do provide your snake heads with the best possible biotope for them to behave naturally and to achieve their best coloration! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ... And they even breed!!
> 
> 
> sent electronically via Mobile


Thank you  :Smile: 

Honestly they have been my passion for many years. I have explored many other types of fish and inverterbrates but have always came back or held onto snakeheads  :Smile: .

With these guys being all i keep, i try my best to provide them with what I can, so i am always trying to upgrade tanks and get more plants for them  :Smile: .

----------


## delhezi

Would you find C bleheri or harcourtbutleri a more satisfying species to have?

----------


## _kai_

It depends on the personality of the fishes. I adore my C harcourtbutleri for one reason, which is that they act like normal fish, they hide from me and don't beg me for food, unlike some of my other channas. But again, it depends heavily on what you're looking for and what kind of personality you would prefer. 

Just to answer your question, i would prefer my Channa harcourtbutleri pair over any Channa bleheri. I've grown attached to them plus although they may be dull, they sure are interesting to watch.

----------


## nicholasliao

I love the butleri. Their red tip on the tails are very striking

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## _kai_

> I love the butleri. Their red tip on the tails are very striking
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Very striking indeed  :Smile: . They may be one of those species, like Channa sp 'red fin, with dull body colours but their blue finnage are amazing!

An old video to share. 




Their tank has been upgraded long since.

----------


## eeJamboy

Beginning to have a little interest in this species. 

But the problem is their humongous adult size and temperament! That is what kept hobbyist away from having them in their home aquarium i suppose..

I assume Channa species like other fishes also has those 'smaller' versions where the adults grow to no more than 1ft? 


sent electronically via Mobile

----------


## delhezi

> Beginning to have a little interest in this species. 
> 
> But the problem is their humongous adult size and temperament! That is what kept hobbyist away from having them in their home aquarium i suppose..
> 
> I assume Channa species like other fishes also has those 'smaller' versions where the adults grow to no more than 1ft? 
> 
> 
> sent electronically via Mobile


Which species are you referring to? If it's harcourtbutleri, it is not a well described species and there can be a substantial mix of sizes as a result, ranging from 20-35cm. 

I'm pretty sure that the babies that Kai sells are of the smaller variation as that appears to be the case with the adults.

----------


## _kai_

Channa harcourtbutleris reach to around 20cm. it is one of the smaller species in the Channidae family. Other small species are Channa bankanensis, orientalis and certain forms of C gachua, bleheri and andrao (previously sp assam). These species usually max out below 1ft. C orientalis is rare, or at least i have not seen it before. 


Temperament depends mainly on the individual snakehead. My auranti is huge and yet super super gentle towards fishes. I would think also because they were adapted to hunt crustaceans and insects based on their body and head shape. For example, channa aurantimaculata have huge fins and a big rounded head to perhaps crush insects and inverterbrat shells, whereas Channa micropeltes or diplogramma have a sleeker or more "muscular" built for explosive speed and smaller/shorter anal and dorsal fins to fold back to be more aerodynamic when hunting fishes. Abit of digression and my own personal theory and observation, but this helps me to determine their temperament and what kinds of food they hunt. I placed live fish and crustaceans with my c auranti and he hunted and ate the live crustaceans, but left the fish alone till today. My diplos on the other hand, they eat fish and small inverts. 


Another reason that people stay away from Channas is that their colours are washed out in the shops, especially the case with sub tropcal species. Thus people think they are dull and boring, but when properly cared for, they are among the most beautiful, colourful and graceful of fishes, in my opinion. Also, people don't like to dedicate a huge tank for a single species, although this is what also attracts me to keep Channas.

----------


## eeJamboy

> Channa harcourtbutleris reach to around 20cm. it is one of the smaller species in the Channidae family. Other small species are Channa bankanensis, orientalis and certain forms of C gachua, bleheri and andrao (previously sp assam). These species usually max out below 1ft. C orientalis is rare, or at least i have not seen it before.


Hi Kai.. 

Another good and well written explanation from you (to convince me at least). Its good to hear that there are species of these magnificient fish that max out to only below 1ft. I have to believe you on this fact because you are the experienced one here. 

Can't stop looking over your snakehead pictures again and again! Its like they are begging me to have them.  :Very Happy: 

Well.. I have a spare 2ft now sitting in my room. Wondering wether should I or should I not.. 

I need a biased opinion on this one. Haha!

sent electronically via Mobile

----------


## delhezi

You ought to note that small snakeheads, with the exception of channa orientalis and what appears to be the less Colourful variations of channa gachua, are probably subtropical. Correct me if I'm wrong, just ticking off species possibilities off my mind. 

You can certainly keep them tropical, but they will not look as display friendly as Kai's specimens.

----------


## _kai_

> Hi Kai.. 
> 
> Another good and well written explanation from you (to convince me at least). Its good to hear that there are species of these magnificient fish that max out to only below 1ft. I have to believe you on this fact because you are the experienced one here. 
> 
> Can't stop looking over your snakehead pictures again and again! Its like they are begging me to have them. 
> 
> Well.. I have a spare 2ft now sitting in my room. Wondering wether should I or should I not.. 
> 
> I need a biased opinion on this one. Haha!
> ...


Thank you, you are too kind. I have my snakehead's beauty to thank for honwstly  :Smile: . Of course ill recommend you to start a snakehead tank, but only with the right conditions and species!




> You ought to note that small snakeheads, with the exception of channa orientalis and what appears to be the less Colourful variations of channa gachua, are probably subtropical. Correct me if I'm wrong, just ticking off species possibilities off my mind. 
> 
> You can certainly keep them tropical, but they will not look as display friendly as Kai's specimens.


channa bankanensis and certain types of Channa gachua variants are tropical. The gachua depends on its locality. I keep one C gachua teopically, but its from our local drains  :Smile: 
. For C orientalis, i think its sub tropical, not so sure on that one. Never kept it before so i am not familiar. If sub tropicals are kept at tropiical conditions, they will be washed out, lethargic and will develop diseases like fungus and eventually die.

----------


## eeJamboy

Hmm ok understood. :thumbup:

In that case, can you please recommend me on a small species of this beautiful snakehead based on the right condition (tropical) and species type?

I dont wish to jump right in and make an impulse decision (as always) before knowing and understanding its species requirements and to especially know its max out adult size.. Knowing that i only have a 2ft to start off with..


sent electronically via Mobile

----------


## _kai_

When you ask me to introduce a beautiful snakehead species, i'm biased, i call all of them beautiful  :Very Happy: . For small tropical species, i'll go with Channa bankanensis. They are small and one of the slower growing channas. Mine is around 20cm currently, think a little smaller. These guys sadly are uncommon. Otherwise, Channa gachua from tropical climates would do well too. Depending on the location, some grow smaller and some grow bigger, some will be tropical and some sub tropical. You have to ask the importer where they bring theirs in from to truly know what you are dealing with. Channa gachua has a ton of varieties so its going to be a little more confusing. For other dwarf tropical species i know, which grow to around 30cm are species such as; Channa melasoma, baramensis, punctata and panaw. These are the ones that come to mind, others i know are tank busters. Very very sadly, C melasoma and baramensia is rare, never seen them before in the trade. The hobbyist who own these species mainly catch them from the wild.

Hope it helps  :Smile: .

----------


## delhezi

I would suggest that you acquaint yourself with some variations of Channa gachua by looking around online on established forums like "snakehead forum". A number of them can be lookers.

Personally am a fan of blue iridescence here, so I would not pick bankanensis based on colour alone. Of course the choice is yours.

----------


## delhezi

Oh yes, a little off topic. But if you have Channa bleheri that you no longer want to keep anymore Kai, please let me know. Or perhaps the next spawn of harcourtbutleri will do as well.

----------


## _kai_

For blue irridescence, channa gachuas are the way to go. The tropical dwarves aren't as colourful, so C gachuas are more likely a better choice. Delhezi i have messaged you about the channas  :Wink: .

----------


## eeJamboy

Yey! I see some development here with our conversation..  :Smile: 

Nonetheless.. I will have to be doing some further research and additional reading from 'other snakehead' forums as well just to be more familiar with the species i guess..
Thank you for the suggestions. All inputs and advices from here much appreciated. :thumbup:

Oww by the way.. I was wondering if theres any reputable aquarium shops here that houses these species for me to just drop by and see-see look-look..

Why?? Because i am already 'running in' my 2ft tank. Don't blame me..  :Very Happy: 

sent electronically via Mobile

----------


## _kai_

Hope our advice helped  :Smile: .

for snakehead shopping, i usuay visit pasir ris shops, clementi shops or seaview  :Smile: .

----------


## _kai_

a rare series for me, Channa harcourtbutleri appearance.

Breathing sequence.













 :Smile:

----------


## popimac

Gorgeous! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## bennyc

what type of small fishes are those? are they feeders? there is a lot of them.

----------


## delhezi

Those are the snakehead hatchlings LOL

----------


## bennyc

Oh I see, that is a lot.

----------


## _kai_

Thanks popimac  :Smile: .

yes benny, those are their frys. The larger species can produce even more fry, scary amounts!!

----------


## vannel

Hmm. I've been planning for a 4ft specimen tank. Looks like channas are a good fit for the tank size (not too small or big). Would love to see a FTS to learn how their biotope is structured.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## bennyc

My guess is they are pretty low in the food chain to be having that much fries.

----------


## _kai_

> Hmm. I've been planning for a 4ft specimen tank. Looks like channas are a good fit for the tank size (not too small or big). Would love to see a FTS to learn how their biotope is structured.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


Here are some lousy full tank pictures. eejamboy, hope you enjoy these as well  :Wink: . 
Hope these help Vennel!

Channa fire & ice



Channa ornatipinnis



Channa asiatica pair





Channa diplogramma





Vennel, the scape also depends on the species you intend to keep. For me i keep all my tank densely decorated and planted, except for those large, free swimming species like my C diplogramma. For my diplogrammas, i provide shelter in the form of that floating root structure created by interlocking Driftwood and plants.




> My guess is they are pretty low in the food chain to be having that much fries.


Probably, they are so vulnerable when young. But when adults, they are apex predators in certain ecosystems.

----------


## furyprix

wow, your tanks certainly have the wow wild factors!  :Well done: 
i always thought channa are usually very aggresive (i've fish them from our local waters before) and thus require alot of space to swim/roam about. Didn't know they you can keep them in densely planted tanks

----------


## eeJamboy

Yup! Thanks a lot for the full tank shots! I'm in awee.. Nice! Now i have a better idea on how to 'deco' the tank.

The next help i need from you Kai is to assist me to settle on a specific species that is tropical and is suitable for a 2ft tank (adult size) based on what you currently keep.

Or perhaps.. You intend to sell one of your fry that fits my "specs"?



Going in and out of aquarium shops will never be the same again now..
"Boss.. Do you have snakeheads?"  :Very Happy: 

sent electronically via Mobile

----------


## _kai_

> wow, your tanks certainly have the wow wild factors! 
> i always thought channa are usually very aggresive (i've fish them from our local waters before) and thus require alot of space to swim/roam about. Didn't know they you can keep them in densely planted tanks


Thank you  :Smile: . Yes, depending on individuals, they are aggressive, but all fishes need some form of decoration to feel comfortable, regardless of size. Even monsters can be timid! For my C diplogramma, i didn't want to take up any space as it is already a small tank, so i scaped "Above" the tank  :Smile: . Much like in the wild where there are overhanging branches and roots. 




> Yup! Thanks a lot for the full tank shots! I'm in awee.. Nice! Now i have a better idea on how to 'deco' the tank.
> 
> The next help i need from you Kai is to assist me to settle on a specific species that is tropical and is suitable for a 2ft tank (adult size) based on what you currently keep.
> 
> Or perhaps.. You intend to sell one of your fry that fits my "specs"?
> 
> 
> 
> Going in and out of aquarium shops will never be the same again now..
> ...


For tropical species, i recommend Channa bankanensis or Channa gachua as mentioned, because they grow small. If you like colours than go for Channa gachua, they at least have some colouration.

Here's my specimen for reference.
Channa bankanensis


Channa gachua local type.


If i had a 2ft tank, i would choose between these 2  :Wink: .

----------


## bennyc

Kai, I am really impressed with your setup and your love for channa.

----------


## _kai_

> Kai, I am really impressed with your setup and your love for channa.


Thank you benny  :Smile: . It's time for me to stop expanding though, i don't have any room left.

2 pics of one of my favourite species to end the night. He is healing nicely.





thanks for viewing  :Smile:

----------


## limz_777

nice set-up for the channas , indeed a apex predator

----------


## _kai_

> nice set-up for the channas , indeed a apex predator


Thank you  :Smile: . 

Apex indeed... 
Hunting shots  ::smt106:

----------


## eeJamboy

They do not look like kept in an aquarium!
Well done Kai! 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

sent electronically via Mobile

----------


## delhezi

I have to agree. The photography on display is ridiculous.

----------


## _kai_

thank you guys  :Smile: .

----------


## zhou yuande

Very beautiful channa....love your wild setup. Thanks for sharing

----------


## sthh

Thank you for all the wonderful photos of so many different types of snakeheads. They are very inspiring.

----------


## _kai_

> Very beautiful channa....love your wild setup. Thanks for sharing





> Thank you for all the wonderful photos of so many different types of snakeheads. They are very inspiring.


Thank you both  :Smile: . I hope you enjoyed the pictures. More to come in time, trying to spread the Channa love  :Smile: .

----------


## eeJamboy

> Thank you both . I hope you enjoyed the pictures. More to come in time, trying to spread the Channa love .


Yeah.. You should Kai. Sharing is caring..  :Very Happy: 

sent electronically via Mobile

----------


## _kai_

Thanks eejamboy  :Smile: .

Sharing is caring indeed. Some more shots to share. If you noticed, alot of C diplogramma repition shots, sorry for that but they are just so dramatic. I do have 2 new snakeheads that i have not shot, hopefully soon. They are so shy. For now, enjoy these  :Smile: .









Thanks everyone for their compliments and views  :Very Happy: .

----------


## bennyc

Kai, you take absolute stunning photos. What equipment do you use? Any tips to taking the photos?

----------


## _kai_

> Kai, you take absolute stunning photos. What equipment do you use? Any tips to taking the photos?


Thank you  :Smile: . I use a nikon D7000 mostly with a 105mm micro lens or my normal 50mm lens. My only trick is an external flash i place above the tank  :Smile: .

----------


## delhezi

Are your fire and ice specimens kept subtropical as well? Any shots of those?

----------


## _kai_

> Are your fire and ice specimens kept subtropical as well? Any shots of those?



Hi, yes, kept in subtropical conditions. He is currently a little shy as i was going to shoot him to share here. He got scared by me setting up my things, so maybe in a few days i'll get better shots. For now, these 2 were all i could manage. I thought they were cool though. My cryptycoryne looked like flames, befitting for my Channa fire & ice  :Smile: . Enjoy!






Maybe i can get more shots tomorrow night  :Smile: .

----------


## _kai_

Some new shots  :Smile: . C stewartii, showing himself. Truly amazed by his beauty on first sight at the fish shop. Bought him and placed him in cold water like he deserves, now among my other channas, his blue and beauty is unrivaled  :Cool: 















Thanks for viewing  :Smile:

----------


## eeJamboy

Wow updates! Amazing animal. Amazing setup. Amazing shots!

I saw snakeheads at c328 the other day. Wanted to get one but was still reluctant. Perhaps not yet confident to own one. Furthermore, those bags were not labelled to make identifying the species easier. Saw them in already sealed bags right at the back where the shrimps are. Was actually shocked to learn that they are sold this way rather than in usual shop display tanks.

By the way Bro Kai.. Where do you usually shop for your Channa collection? I'm going for Gachuas. Not sure if the ones at c328 are of that particular species. I might get the species mixed up as some juvenile does not resemble their adults in terms of body markings. Right? Does this apply to Gachuas as well?

Sent from my SM-P905 using Tapatalk

----------


## _kai_

> Wow updates! Amazing animal. Amazing setup. Amazing shots!
> 
> I saw snakeheads at c328 the other day. Wanted to get one but was still reluctant. Perhaps not yet confident to own one. Furthermore, those bags were not labelled to make identifying the species easier. Saw them in already sealed bags right at the back where the shrimps are. Was actually shocked to learn that they are sold this way rather than in usual shop display tanks.
> 
> By the way Bro Kai.. Where do you usually shop for your Channa collection? I'm going for Gachuas. Not sure if the ones at c328 are of that particular species. I might get the species mixed up as some juvenile does not resemble their adults in terms of body markings. Right? Does this apply to Gachuas as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P905 using Tapatalk


Hi, thanks again  :Smile: . Yes this is one of my newest snakehead. I have 2 more waiting to be photographed, maybe will update tonight again  :Wink: .

The snakeheads at C328 is Channa pulchra. Went there last weekend, only left C pulchras, subtropical but very beautiful. And yes, many shops sell them in closed bags like that, i bought my recent C pulchra that way as well from yishun. 

As mentioned before, i shop usually at Clementi, Pasir ris and seaview. Yishun rarely, as it is very far for me. Most of the time is Pasir ris. For C gachuas, i think aquaone at pasir ris has some now. 

You are right that the body markings do not resemble the adults, however, this mostly applies to very young fries. Most of the time in shops, Channas being sold are already quite large and displaying adult colouration. This is an exception for C micropeltes and C diplogramma, where they are most of the time sold in their juvenile colours.

----------


## _kai_

Here's my latest addition  :Smile: .

Just a sneak preview. He is still shy  :Smile: .

----------


## _kai_

C ornatipinnis


Channa ornatipinnis by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Channa ornatipinnis by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Channa ornatipinnis by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

----------


## Mir

These are the most beautiful channa shots I have ever seen!! Way to go on influencing a new legion of channa keepers with your super poisonous shots Bro Kai! It appears that these are pictures taken by some Nat Geo explorer in the wild. I can't believe they are from home aquaria! I simply love the completely natural setup, where everything is made exactly the way the fish like it :Smile:

----------


## _kai_

> These are the most beautiful channa shots I have ever seen!! Way to go on influencing a new legion of channa keepers with your super poisonous shots Bro Kai! It appears that these are pictures taken by some Nat Geo explorer in the wild. I can't believe they are from home aquaria! I simply love the completely natural setup, where everything is made exactly the way the fish like it


Thank you very much for the kind words  :Smile: .

I have a few more new ones, just sharing if anyone is interested in Channas  :Wink: .

My new C pulchra, settling in nicely.


Channa pulchra by Aristoheliam, on Flickr


Channa pulchra by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

And one of my favourite series I have ever taken. Channa aurantimaculata yawning.


Channa aurantimaculata by Aristoheliam, on Flickr


Channa aurantimaculata by Aristoheliam, on Flickr


Channa aurantimaculata by Aristoheliam, on Flickr


Channa aurantimaculata by Aristoheliam, on Flickr


Channa aurantimaculata by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Thanks everyone for viewing  :Smile:

----------


## limz_777

> Here's my latest addition .
> 
> Just a sneak preview. He is still shy .



nice, is that a cobra ?

----------


## _kai_

Thanks limz, yes thats a juvenile C marulioides, also known as cobra.

----------


## Josiah

Great photos and awesome information.

----------


## _kai_

Thanks Josiah  :Smile: .

Some proper FTS

Channa diplogramma tank by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Channa aurantimaculata tank by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Channa asiatica tank by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Channa ornatipinnis tank by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

And Channa lucius pair in the wild, with brood  :Smile: .

Channa lucius wild by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

----------


## Josiah

Wow. Simply captivating on both the setup and also your fishes in their natural looking habitat.

----------


## _kai_

Thanks again Josiah  :Smile: . I try to create a tank that makes them feel secure.

----------


## Mir

Bro Kai,

Pls invite us fans to see your collection some day :Smile:  I would love the opportunity to see your "River Safari"  :Smile:

----------


## _kai_

haha! sure you are welcomed, just not too many people. My house isn't so big!

----------


## delhezi

Woah seriously? That will be awesome.

----------


## _kai_

sure. 2 or 3 people should be fine. 2 preferably  :Smile:

----------


## zola0653

Simply amazing. So tempted yet have to restrain myself.  :Crying:

----------


## _kai_

Thank you Zoha  :Smile: .

Here's a little something i put together.


Channa eyes by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Can you identify them all?  :Smile: .

All my species, except Channa harcourtbutleri.

----------


## _kai_

Some recent shots to share.

Channa diplogramma 

Just a record shot to keep track of his patterning


Channa diplogramma by Aristoheliam, on Flickr


Channa diplogramma by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

My asiatica girl


Channa asiatica by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Channa sp 'fire & ice'


Channa sp &#x27;fire &amp; ice&#x27; by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

The beautiful Channa pulchra


Channa pulchra by Aristoheliam, on Flickr


Channa pulchra by Aristoheliam, on Flickr


Channa pulchra by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Snakehead indeed  :Smile: 


Channa pulchra by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Enjoy  :Wink:

----------


## Mir

Deep deep poison...Arrghhh :Smile:

----------


## _kai_

> Deep deep poison...Arrghhh


Hahaha  :Smile: 

Here's a few new shots


Channa sp &#x27;fire &amp; ice&#x27; by Aristoheliam, on Flickr


Channa diplogramma by Aristoheliam, on Flickr


Channa diplogramma by Aristoheliam, on Flickr


Channa stewartii by Aristoheliam, on Flickr


Channa stewartii by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Thanks for viewing  :Smile:

----------


## eeJamboy

Hi kai.. 

Again.. Credit to all your channa shots! Enjoyed viewing them over and over again. So much details to see!!

I fell in love with rainbow snakehead aka Channa Blekheri. But here is the problem.. I have no chiller to create the sub tropical temperature they require to thrive. They are sub tropical right?
Saw a few at c328 along with other sub tropical species of channas. So tempting!! 

2 questions.
. What other cheaper alternatives would you recommend (if any) for people who really wants to keep a blekheri without having to get a chiller or an air conditioned room?
. Are there any small tropical channas suitable for a 3ft tank?

Please send me some good news. LOL!!


Thanks in advance kai!

Sent electronically via mobile

----------


## _kai_

Hi eejamboy, thanks again for viewing, glad you enjoyed  :Smile: . 

Unfortunately there are no alternatives besides a chiller or Air conditioner, even with a cooling fan, a C bleheri will still slowly die away. They are strictly sub tropical, requiring temperatures below 20 degrees, thus cooling fans won't work in the long run. 

For small tropical channas, there are a few. For a 3ft tank, a Channa panaw/punctata/bankanensis or tropical Channa gachua variants would be comfortable in that tank dimension. Panaw, punctata and bankanensis are quite uncommon though.

----------


## eeJamboy

> Hi eejamboy, thanks again for viewing, glad you enjoyed . 
> 
> Unfortunately there are no alternatives besides a chiller or Air conditioner, even with a cooling fan, a C bleheri will still slowly die away. They are strictly sub tropical, requiring temperatures below 20 degrees, thus cooling fans won't work in the long run. 
> 
> For small tropical channas, there are a few. For a 3ft tank, a Channa panaw/punctata/bankanensis or tropical Channa gachua variants would be comfortable in that tank dimension. Panaw, punctata and bankanensis are quite uncommon though.


Hmm.. That is not good news. 

I read there are many variants of gachua around and some are tropical as some are sub tropical. Is this true? How can we tell them apart? Any distinctive markings to look out for to distinguish tropical from sub tropical gachuas? 
As we all know that not many shop owners know their channa well..

I am really hopeful to get a dwarf species tropical channa for my 3ft. At least i know now that bleheri is not an option now, not until I decide to get a chiller or install a new air-conditioner.. LOL!

Any not so rare easy to find DWARF species TROPICAL channa around?

*
Dwarf : fits in a 3ft comfortably
Tropical : requires no chiller to thrive



Sent electronically via mobile

----------


## _kai_

As mentioned before, try to go for the tropical C gachua variants. You can tell they are tropical or sub-tropical by the location they are from though. Unless, you recognise a particular variant in a shop and you know for sure is tropical/sub-tropical and you can identify it by yourself. 

Again, I will state the only *DWARF TROPICAL* Channas I* feel comfortable* to keep in that tank dimensions are punctata, panaw, gachua (Tropical variant) and bankanensis. These 4 are the only few tropical *DWARF* species i have seen enter the market. Other tropical dwarf species are even rarer, some of which I haven't even seen in stores. 

Already, there are only a handful of *TROPICAL DWARVES* as it is, I could only think of these 4, others, like i mentioned before, I have never seen appear in stores. Many of the tropical Channa species reach tank busting proportions or are not suitable for a 3 footer.

----------


## delhezi

Channa orientalis, if you can find this little bugger.

----------


## _kai_

> Channa orientalis, if you can find this little bugger.


Ah yes Channa orientalis, beautiful but these are very rare as they are banned or a protected species.

----------


## eeJamboy

Thanks for narrowing down on those dwarf tropical species! Had a good time reading on them.

Googled those dwarf tropical species you mentioned. 
Exclusively looked for Gachua and bankenansis (spelling). Most images kept re appearing for channa gachua species search. There are just too many gachua species out there. Not much help Mr. Google. LoL!

I can't seem to be able to find physical differences in terms of colour markings the time I spent looking at images of these gachua variants. I guess the only way to know tropical from sub tropical gachua variant is to ask the importer/shop owner where the species come from yes? 


Sent electronically via mobile

----------


## _kai_

> Thanks for narrowing down on those dwarf tropical species! Had a good time reading on them.
> 
> Googled those dwarf tropical species you mentioned. 
> Exclusively looked for Gachua and bankenansis (spelling). Most images kept re appearing for channa gachua species search. There are just too many gachua species out there. Not much help Mr. Google. LoL!
> 
> I can't seem to be able to find physical differences in terms of colour markings the time I spent looking at images of these gachua variants. I guess the only way to know tropical from sub tropical gachua variant is to ask the importer/shop owner where the species come from yes? 
> 
> 
> Sent electronically via mobile


Again, as mentioned before, the only way to truly know is to ask a trust able importer or if you can identify certain sub-species yourself.

----------


## AQU

wow your photos of them are really amazing !

----------


## _kai_

> wow your photos of them are really amazing !


thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## _kai_

Some new additions. Specially bought from a friend  :Smile: 

Channa bankanensis



Channa bankanensis by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Channa bankanensis by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Channa bankanensis by Aristoheliam, on Flickr


Channa baramensis. 



Channa baramensis by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Channa baramensis by Aristoheliam, on Flickr

Thanks for viewing  :Smile:

----------


## eeJamboy

You got bankanensis from your Malaysian friend kai? Should have known you're getting them..

----------


## _kai_

> You got bankanensis from your Malaysian friend kai? Should have known you're getting them..


I already have one. This one is is another piece.

----------


## eeJamboy

I have never seen this bankanensis species locally here in any fish shop. 
That one you have in that photo is absolutely stunning!

Guess we have to try what you did looking across the causeway. Haha!

----------


## _kai_

> I have never seen this bankanensis species locally here in any fish shop. 
> That one you have in that photo is absolutely stunning!
> 
> Guess we have to try what you did looking across the causeway. Haha!


Thank you. The one i got locally was from seaview, they brought in a tank full of them, about 20++ pieces if i remember correctly. I bought 3, but not down to one.

----------


## eeJamboy

Agression took the better of them i suppose?

Woah Seaview? I believe we have to wait for a long time before any next shipment arrive knowing from your earlier post that they are very rarely seen being sold here.. Oh well..

----------


## _kai_

Yes, even in a big tank, these little guys are very very aggressive. Heard and saw pics from my friend, some of his bankanensis bellies were split open by others.

I think the one i got from seaview is close to a year ago, not sure when or if they will bring in again.

----------


## _kai_

Some updates on my baramensis and bankanensis.

Feeding shots!


Channa baramensis by Aristoheliam, on Flickr





Channa baramensis by Aristoheliam, on Flickr





Channa bankanensis by Aristoheliam, on Flickr



Channa bankanensis by Aristoheliam, on Flickr


Thanks for viewing!

----------


## pangcv

really great picture. after reading all our post, think i should upgrade my current channa aurantimaculata tank into 4 ft.

----------


## _kai_

Thank you  :Smile: . Yep, at least a 4ft would be great  :Wink:

----------


## pangcv

hi kai, do you think using fiber tank will be much better? my idea was come from this article, but again temp will be my concern. In Malaysia now is monson season so raining quite often and temp drop to 25 - 26c for my other tank outside the house.


http://scholarsresearchlibrary.com/A...-5-7-10-15.pdf

----------


## _kai_

Both is fine. I suggest if outdoor, a shade net and lots of plants is a must. Helps bring down the temperature alot. I have seen temperatures at 23 maybe even 22 in concrete ponds, those outdooor plant farms, in Singapore. You will have a very happy aurantimaculata  :Smile:

----------


## _kai_

Some updates

Channa marulioides

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420519781.983649.jpg

Channa sp "meghalaya leopard"

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420519796.613749.jpg

Channa sp "cobalt blue"

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420519818.511722.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420519837.219355.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420519847.033863.jpg

----------


## _kai_

Channa sp "true blue"

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420519885.840540.jpg

Channa sp "emerald green"

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420519904.044238.jpg

Channa pleurophthalma

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420519945.965899.jpg

Channa lucius

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420519960.489600.jpg

----------


## _kai_

Finally, my Channa diplogramma beast. Closing in to 60cm

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420520023.742779.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420520055.321673.jpg



Thanks for viewing  :Smile:

----------


## Shi Xuan

Very excited to see someone in Singapore who keeps these monsters. I think they resemble betta, just a lot nastier. Some of them are really beautiful, even the larger ones, like the Channa aurantimaculata.

----------


## _kai_

> Very excited to see someone in Singapore who keeps these monsters. I think they resemble betta, just a lot nastier. Some of them are really beautiful, even the larger ones, like the Channa aurantimaculata.


Yes not many dedicated Channa keepers locally. Yup, i actuay find the big ones to be more beautiful. They have a grandeur sensation when you see them swim. Such power and grace  :Smile: .

----------


## Shi Xuan

> Yes not many dedicated Channa keepers locally. Yup, i actuay find the big ones to be more beautiful. They have a grandeur sensation when you see them swim. Such power and grace .


For some really large ones, you really need to have a spacious tank for them. And as I can see, besides a big tank, you'll also need a tank cover as well. These guys are packed with so much strength that they can leap out of the tank easily. Thing is, such traits are what allowed them to survive in a harsh environment. 

BTW, have you seen this one, I think the color on a snakehead is too brilliant. 



Photo reference from 1.bp.blogspot.com. P.S. I hope the original owner does not mind me sharing it here.

----------


## _kai_

Yes the big species really have a ton of strength. Extremely strong fishes. I have experienced netting and even bites fron my Diplogramma when he was younger, at around 35cm. Already had a lot of strength. Im dreading having to net him to his bigger tank in a few months time. 

Yup i have seen that fish, and i also own one  :Smile: . It is Also known as "true blue"/"moonbeam". But mine does not has such intense blue colouration.

----------


## jianpuu

10997207_10153185159659113_5448997579377043038_n.jpg10997207_10153185159659113_5448997579377043038_n.jpgcan anyone tell me this guy is what type of snakehead?

----------

